# Orange trivittatus first clutch *Updated*



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

After 6 weeks of relentless calling, my group of orange trivittatus finally produced a clutch of eggs. And the best news is they did it right the first time. They look great so far and hopefully they will continue to develop. I'll try to post more pics as they develop.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow thats really cool...Good luck


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Man that's a lot of eggs :shock: Good luck


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Concrats Jeff. 

Yea, that is alot of eggs. Looks like 24 eggs by my count.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

defaced said:


> Concrats Jeff.
> 
> Yea, that is alot of eggs. Looks like 24 eggs by my count.


Yep.

Nice job! I love these guys...


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

These guys are developing fast. 

Day 6










Close-up showing the external gills


----------



## Seb (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats jsagcincy !

Could you describe your breeding setup for you Orange Trivittatus (Dimension of terarium, number of frogs, Sex ratio, cage setup, water feature (stream, pond), temperature, humidity,...) ? I have 2.2 of these frogs and they don't seem to wan't to breed.

Thanks,

Seb


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Seb. 

I posted a small journal for the viv that they are in awhile back. It is very overgrown right now but they enjoy it. The clutch was laid under a coco hut that is located at the back wall directly behind the stream. Here is the link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=


The group that I have is 2.2 as well. The first pair I received May 05 and I added the second pair in April of this year. They have been in their current viv for almost six months. I usually have it mostly sealed off which keeps the humidity in the high 80's. Oddly enough, a couple of weeks ago I opened it up some and the humidity has been in the high 70's and under those conditions is when I got the eggs. Since they have a large water feature and the viv is somewhat flooded, I only mist every other day or so. As for temps, their viv is located on the lowest shelf closest to the floor. It usually stays around 77-78 during the day with a night drop of about 8 degrees. I have fed heavily with Hydei for the last month and they also have pillbugs living with them which I'm sure they eat. I had calling from the males for about 6 weeks before the eggs appeared. Once the eggs were laid they went silent. One of the males stayed in the coco hut to guard the eggs until I removed them. Since I have removed the eggs they have picked up the calling again at the same pace. Hopefully I'll be rewarded with another clutch but I'm just happy right now that I didn't screw up (so far) the one I did get. 

Jeff


----------



## Seb (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Jeff !

I was wondering if you have a lot of fighting in your tank ? I'm getting a bit of same sex fighting. One of the male is calling. I keep them in a 30''x18''x20'' vivarium (Lxwxh). Moving water might be the key to successful breeding as previously suggested. I'll try that.

Seb


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

The only aggression I see is during feeding. It doesn't appear to cause much stress, because in spite of the aggression they all eat with equal voracity. Just be sure you have a lot of cover and hide spots. They should be fine together. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

how bout pics of the parents?


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

This is an older pic of the first pair. I can try to get a pic of the larger female.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Could you elaborate on how you got the sand in the viv like that? What acrylic polymer? It looks awesome!


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

zBrinks said:


> Could you elaborate on how you got the sand in the viv like that? What acrylic polymer? It looks awesome!


Thanks.

I formed the pond with great stuff. I used silicone to place the larger stones first. I used enough of the polymer to create a thick paste with fine desert sand and used a couple of applications over the great stuff. Once it's dry it's like a rock. It has held up better than I expected even though it is constantly wet. The only thing I would do differently is I would scratch the surface of the great stuff a little so that the first layer would adhere better. I picked up the acrylic polymer at Sears hardware. 



















Here is pic if people did not see the link that you were referring to.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

The pond and frogs are amazing. thanks for the info on the pond. I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to reply! My next viv is getting one of those!


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Day 14


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice! I just got a group of orange trivs I'm going to house in a 150. They are really nice frogs.

Question: how did you create a watertight seal against the glass with the pond?


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

DanConnor said:


> Question: how did you create a watertight seal against the glass with the pond?


I used the area by the front and right side glass as a water return to the false bottom. I cut the Great Stuff pond a little lower in those areas and losely siliconed larger pebbles together so that the water could flow through but also act as a screen for larger particles. The only thing I regret is that I did not build a very good filter screen around the pump itself and right now the flow is somewhat slow. I do have access to it to clean it but I've been hesitant to disturb them since they've produced that first clutch. 

Update on the clutch, all of the 24 eggs hatched. One of them did not develop properly and for some unknown reason I lost 2 tads the first day after transferring them to water. The other 21 are doing great and eating very well. I've noticed that they are more mottled than any of the other tads I've worked with.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey if you have any tips could you shoot me an e-mail or PM? I just got a semi-acclimated and parasite treated wc pair. Doing an experiment on how temp. during incubation effects tad size at eruption. Should be neat...I have them in a well-planted 10 gallon. Should I go bigger? I've got a 20L and a 35L(?) could turn into long or vert. Just need some java or some riccia 
BTW, do they seem to prefer flies over crix in your opion? They seemed uninterested in crickets or waxies but nailed tons of melanogasters right out of the box....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I would go as big as you can, in my opinion. These are big frogs and they can really jump. My 7 are going in a 150, but that's of course a lot more than necessary.

I'm surprised they don't take to the crix; are the crickets small enough? Mine are taking small crickets, firebrats and waxworms.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah its really weird. It looks Like I'm going to be moving up to the 35-30 gal I have. I also have a 20L and a 40 Hex but hey more horizontal space for a big frog right...Yeah, the female looks to be only taking crickets, the male only FF's (but maybe crickets) no waxies for them either though. No response to them at all...


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! That is a whole lot of eggs! Congratulations


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

With slower feeders like waxies, silkies, even RFB larvae, I've gotten my frogs used to "bowl feeding"... I use shallow glazed ceramic dishes (glazed planter saucers is my personal running favorite) to house feeders like termites, fly larvae, moth larvae, beetle larvae and the like, anything I can get contained (with larger frogs this includes crickets with nipped hopper legs). Frogs learn to asssociate moving objects in the bowl as food, and go after anything that twitches in the bowl... stuff they used to ignore.

Yeah, and that is a lot of eggs. _Epipedobates_ are good like that :lol:


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Just thought that I would update. The first three have completed the tad stage and are feeding on springtails. Luckily no SLS so far. They were housed by themselves and fed a different diet than the others. The other 18 have all developed rear legs and will be popping front legs within the next couple of days, which will end up being about a week later than the 3. I'll try to get some pics up when I get time.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I would skip feeding springtails...these guys despite their small size will take melanos right out of the water. They will be graduating to larger food soon enough and I'm not sure that springs will maximize their growth potential coming out of the water.

Also SLS doesn't seem to be an issue with trivs the way it is with anthonyi/tricolor at least in my experience.

Just my 0.02. Congrats and good luck with them. 

Bill


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of the triv froglets. They are around 3-4 weeks out of water. Only a few morphed on the small side and needed springs the rest readily took mels as Bill mentioned. I did experiment with diet throughout the tadpole stage and the three that were fed a staple diet aren't showing nearly as much orange coloration at this time. I'm not sure if the amount of orange on the others is typical since this is my first clutch, but it appears that the supplementation during that stage has helped. I'll have to wait and see as they mature.


----------

